# R35 Injectors and Down pipes



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

WTB

1000 / 1050 injectors, with harnesses where required (low mileage required)
Down pipes (Sports Cat would be fine)

What's sitting in your garages????


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine gone to a good home. Shame you missed out.


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

All three items now acquired


----------

